# (gelöst) Windows 7 und grub

## Ragin

Hi,

ich habe mich jetzt schon eine Weile durch google geplagt und bisher nix gefunden.

Auf meinem Notebook hatte ich ursprünglich Windows Vista und Gentoo. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir Windows 7 gekauft und installiert.

Nun wollte ich den grub wieder installieren, was an sich problemlos funktioniert hat.

Gentoo fährt hoch, soweit so gut. Windows 7 bringt jedoch den Fehler, dass er den bootmgr nicht finden kann.

Partitionslayout:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2   *          13        6757    54169600    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            6757       32495   206739452    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda4           32495       38913    51556196+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5           32495       32744     2003672+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6           32745       38913    49552461   83  Linux

```

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

savedefault

chainloader +1

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r5

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

```

Wie gesagt, unter Vista war es kein Problem.[/code]

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da tun muss?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du dir denn Windows 7 installiert? Platte platt gemacht und es durfte sich dann ausbreiten? Und später hast die Partition verkleinert für Gentoo? Du hast ein /dev/sda1 und /dev/sda2 mit ntfs. Gerüchteweise legt Windows 7 eine Boot Partition an und eine für sich wegen Bitlocker, wenn es die ganze Platte im Zugriff hat. Du startest es von /dev/sda2. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du es von /dev/sda1 starten musst.

Ansonsten, mein Tip: Die Platte nicht per Windows 7 einrichten, sondern mit irgendwas partitionieren. Und dann Windows 7 sagen, wo es rein soll. Dann hält es sich auch daran und du hast nur eine Partition. Wenn Windows 7 eine leere Platte findet, dann macht es, was es will. Und was das ist, habe ich noch nicht so genau erforscht.

----------

## Ragin

Ich hatte das Notebook mit Vista vorinstalliert gekauft. Als ich 7 bekommen habe, habe ich einfach die Vista Partition komplett gelöscht und eine neue erstellt. Gentoo lief bereits vorher auf der sda6. 7 hat dann die erste Partition für die Bootloader und was da sonst noch drin liegt angelegt und die zweite für das System an sich.

Die Idee direkt von der ersten aus zu starten klingt so im Nachinein betrachtet relativ sinnvoll  :Wink: . Werd ich morgen mal austesten.

Vielen Dank schonmal für den Denkanstoß  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Hi,

es lag wirklich daran, dass Windows 7 eine erste reine Bootpartition anlegt, welche dann die eigentliche Windows Partition "startet".

Ein umstellen auf die erste Partition hat Windows wieder zum Laufen gebracht  :Smile: .

Danke!

----------

## schachti

Noch ein Tipp für alle, die diese zusätzliche Windows-Boot-Partition unschön finden: Wenn beim Start des Installers bereits eine freie Partition vorhanden ist (--> vorher mit der Gentoo Live CD anlegen) begnügt sich Windows mit einer Partition.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Noch ein Tipp für alle, die diese zusätzliche Windows-Boot-Partition unschön finden: Wenn beim Start des Installers bereits eine freie Partition vorhanden ist (--> vorher mit der Gentoo Live CD anlegen) begnügt sich Windows mit einer Partition.

 Genau das hatte ich doch oben schon geschrieben  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Windows 7 soll nebenbei auch noch die Partitions ID von bestehenden Partitionen ändern, kann aber auch sein, dass es nur beim freien RC so war. Hat jedenfalls lgerüchteweise bei einigen Ärger gemacht. Persönlich habe ich es noch nicht gesehen.

----------

## schachti

Oha, niemals schreiben, bevor man den ersten Kaffee getrunken hat...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da ich mir demnächst Windows "Vista-Endlich-(fast)-fertig" 7 für meine Dual-Boot-Kiste zulegen möchte, bin ich heilfroh über die Erkenntnisse hier. Vielen Dank!   :Wink: 

----------

